# Kartenempfehlungen nördlicher Spessart???



## missmarple (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar schon in der "Frankfurter Nachbarschaft" eine entsprechende "Suchmeldung" laufen, aber da sich das Auditorium ja doch geringfügig unterscheidet, starte ich hier auch noch einen Versuch... 

Wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Kartenmaterial für's "nähere Umland"... Da ich hier noch nicht sonderlich lange verweile, lassen die geographischen Kenntnisse leider noch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig und gerade dieses Wochenende bin ich bei der "Gebietserkundung" mal wieder an die Grenzen meiner Karte gestossen. 

Derzeit benutze ich die "Topographische Freizeitkarte - Spessart Nord; 1:50 000". Selbige hat den Vorteil, dass Fern- und Radwanderwege und Sehenswürdigkeiten eingezeichnet sind, an denen man sich ganz gut orientieren kann. Allerdings ist der Massstab halt recht grob. Die topographischen Karten vom hessischen/bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt sind zwar in 1:25 000, bedienen aber jeweils nur einen stark eingeschränkten Bereich, so dass man je nach Tour locker mal 3 bis 4 Karten mitschleppen darf... Ausserdem sind hier keine "Wege" eingezeichnet.

Für den Taunus gab es mal die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau": Topographische Sonderkarten in 1:25 000, die ein etwas grösseres Gebiet abgedeckt haben und in die zudem auch "Wege" eingezeichnet waren. Die habe ich dort immer ganz gerne benutzt, als ich mich noch nicht so auskannte. Sowas scheint es aber für die Region hier nach Auskunft meines Buchhändlers nicht zu geben... 

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps/Empfehlungen??????

Im Voraus dankende Grüsse, 
marple.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, also wenn du etwas ganz genaues willst, würde ich dir die Wanderkarten von Frtisch empfehlen. Ich fahre immer nach diesen Karten. Es gibt Blatt Süd und Nord und es sind alle gekennzeichneten Wege eingezeichnet. Von Eselsweg bis zu den entlegensten Orten und Wegen, von denen man noch nie was gehört hat.
http://www.amazon.de/Fritsch-Karten...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1223320283&sr=8-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Tipp!  Die Karten sind aber auch im Massstab 1:50 000, oder???


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (6. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!  Die Karten sind aber auch im Massstab 1:50 000, oder???



ja, aber ich hab dich mal in icq geadded, wenn du willst kann ich dir da mehr erzählen


----------



## rayc (7. Oktober 2008)

Es scheint wirklich keine Wanderkarte vom Spessart in 1:25.000 zu geben 

Es gibt topo-Karten in 1:25000 vom bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/, aber diese enthalte keine Wanderwege.

Da du in Seligenstadt wohnst, kannst du für den Grenzbereich teilweise die hessischen TF20(-1,-3,-7) von Interesse sein.
Siehe http://www.hvbg.hessen.de/internethkvv/broker.jsp?uMen=7a760232-d18b-7201-3da9-0d94b80f348b

Ansosnten würde ich bei www.ab-biker.de oder www.spessart-biker.de und http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php mal nachfragen.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (7. Oktober 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Es scheint wirklich keine Wanderkarte vom Spessart in 1:25.000 zu geben
> 
> Es gibt topo-Karten in 1:25000 vom bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/, aber diese enthalte keine Wanderwege.
> 
> ...



es muss nicht unbedingt 1:25000 sein, wenn auf der 1:50 000 alles drauf ist
wie gesagt hab dich ms. marple in icq geadded, dann kann ich mal en ausschnitt einscannen und dir zukommen lassen, damit du siehst wie die karte aussieht
aber vielleicht gibts ja was bei den spessart bikern


----------



## missmarple (7. Oktober 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Es scheint wirklich keine Wanderkarte vom Spessart in 1:25.000 zu geben



Jap, ich sag ja - mich wundert das irgendwie auch... *grübel* 
Vielleicht hätte ich am Wochenende die Wandererscharen mal fragen sollen, nach welchen Karten die navigieren?! 




rayc schrieb:


> Es gibt topo-Karten in 1:25000 vom bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/, aber diese enthalte keine Wanderwege.



Mhm, die hab ich schon für die entsprechende Region. Finde ich aber für den Gebrauch unterwegs nicht ganz so tauglich, leider... 




rayc schrieb:


> Da du in Seligenstadt wohnst, kannst du für den Grenzbereich teilweise die hessischen TF20(-1,-3,-7) von Interesse sein.
> Siehe http://www.hvbg.hessen.de/internethkvv/broker.jsp?uMen=7a760232-d18b-7201-3da9-0d94b80f348b



Hey, das schaut doch ganz brauchbar aus - danke! 


@Eintracht-Fan: die Fritsch-Karte entspricht ziemlich der Topo, die ich derzeit benutze und bringt mich von daher leider nicht wirklich weiter - trotzdem danke!


----------



## trelgne (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin einer dieser "Spessart-Biker". Ich bevorzuge stets die topogr. Wanderkarten 1:50 000 des jeweiligen Landesvermessungsamtes, weil:
- sehr detailliert; markierte Wanderwege drauf (und auf diesen bewegt man sich seeehr oft beim Biken)
- 10er Höhenlinien: zeigen viel besser das Relief als die 20er-Linien bei vielen anderen Karten (Fritsch, Kompass...)
- alle Landschaftsdetails drauf wie z.B. Stromleitungen o.ä. - wichtig für die Orientierung
- nicht überfrachtet mit unzähligen Rundwegen wie Fritsch, wo dadurch andere Kartendetails verdeckt werden
- Wegeart besser erkennbar als z.B. bei Kompass-Karten (breit, schmal, Trail usw. zumindest teilweise erkennbar)

Kannst auch Mitglied im Spessart-Biker e.V. werden. Dann hast Du Zugriff auf unsere interne topogr. Trailkarte. Dort sind unzählige schöne Strecken und Highlight-Passagen für Trailfans eingezeichnet...


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2008)

@trelgne: aus den Gründen bevorzuge ich auch die topographischen Wanderkarten - allerdings fehlen mir bei 1:50 000 halt teilweise einfach die "kleineren Pfade". Danke für den Hinweis auf die Spessart-Biker - ich schau mal, ob ich meine "Vereinsphobie" überwinden kann...


----------



## derfati (14. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf die Spessart-Biker - ich schau mal, ob ich meine "Vereinsphobie" überwinden kann...





Da brauchste echt keine Phobie zu haben... 

Ich arbeite ja gerne mit der topographischen Software für Nordbayern bzw Hessen. Damit kann ich zuhause am PC die Touren planen und mir die Kartenausschnitte ausdrucken, die ich benötige.

Oder ich schau auf unserer vereinsinternen Highlight-Karte nach... 

Grüße

ein weiterer Spessart-Biker


----------



## missmarple (14. Oktober 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Ich arbeite ja gerne mit der topographischen Software für Nordbayern bzw Hessen. Damit kann ich zuhause am PC die Touren planen und mir die Kartenausschnitte ausdrucken, die ich benötige.



Die digitale Topo benutze ich auch ganz gerne zur Tourplanung/-vorbereitung, allerdings wiederum meistens in Verbindung mit einer "Papierversion"... 




derfati schrieb:


> Oder ich schau auf unserer vereinsinternen Highlight-Karte nach...



Zaunpfahl zur Kenntnis genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

